# Puppy Training Classes - Edinburgh/Lothians



## kim645 (Nov 3, 2008)

Can anyone recommend any training classes within Edinburgh/East Lothian. We are looking to take our pups to one, have enquired about a few however all seem to be full or very over priced and we've got two pups to take. 

Thanks, Kim


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi, I'm also in Edinburgh and have looked for training classes (although have since decided to train mine myself).

Here are the ones I found that are close by:

Posh Pets
They do a 'course' rather than single lessons I think. They also offer the KC companion course. Last time I checked prices were about 50 for group lessons. It's different depending on your needs though. I would think the puppy lessons start off with baisc training (sit, stay, lead training etc.)

The one that I will in all likelihood have to contact in the future if I have problems with my pup that I can't overcome by myself will be Dogmore. I take my pup to them for daycare when I'm away for the entire day. They're based right by Edinburgh Airport and the staff are really nice. Dante (my pup) has a really great time at theirs whenever I leave him there, I think he's sad to come home at the end of the day!

They don't offer group classes, individual prices are available on request. Give them a call and let them know you have two and they should offer you a better deal. Here's the website:
Dogmore

Also I met a trainer named Anne when I took Dante to his puppy party at the vets:

Animal Behaviour Service

I didn't see it on the website but on the little brochure she gave me it says her one-to-one training sessions start at £25 per hour.

Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## kim645 (Nov 3, 2008)

Terr said:


> Hi, I'm also in Edinburgh and have looked for training classes (although have since decided to train mine myself).
> 
> Here are the ones I found that are close by:
> 
> ...


Thanks alot, I found out about Posh Pets aswell, wasn't too sure if I liked the way it worked though. I will have a look at your other suggestions though and hopefully will find something we like. 
I must say we are doing ok on our own, they sit, paw and are great off the lead, their recall is good, but just need some practice and thats why I was thinking classes. Let me know if you find anything else.
Thanks, Kim


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

I honestly don't think that obedience is completely necessary for all dogs. I think if you feel that they're doing well and you don't bump into any problems then it's absolutely fine to just train them yourself.

I have only ever needed to contact a dog trainer once in the past and we've had 3 dogs. It was related to pulling/overexcitement on walks. Coincidentally my pup now has the same problem but I'm being patient with him as I've been neglecting his lead training recently. Individual problems like that usually only take 1 or 2 one-to-one sessions to fix up so I haven't been worrying too much about courses and whatnot.

Will indeed let you know if I find others.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Training classes are a good idea, it gives you a chance to work around other dogs. I always train my own dogs but I also go training classes because I can put my dogs in a environment with other dogs, where as trying to train with dogs who feel the park is for playing makes things harder.

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

Well that seems pretty sensible now that you mention it. 

I've got to get my driving license yet but I might just take him to a weekly class so he can be around other dogs and still pay attention to me. (He doesn't really right now, but I think it's because he's still little and everything is just uber mega epic exciting for him)


----------

